# The Real Moe Norman



## leftofmoe

The book is finally out !!!!


----------



## Fourputt

So, am I supposed to care? Just another golf book. :dunno:


----------



## FrogsHair

The book might be out but his grip and swing has been around for years. Don't mistake Moe Norman's grip and swing with the current "natural golf" swing. If the book is truly about Norman's grip, and swing, then it could help quite a few golfers. Help that is, if they remember to have their clubs fitted to their Norman swing. Too many professionals (Trevino for one) from Norman's era of golf have stated his ball striking was as good as there was during his playing days. 

Just curios. Does the name Jack Kuykendall's hold any prominence in this book?


----------



## IanMacFunk

No Jack Kuykendall. This book is an exposition of Moe's swing mechanics my a man who studied with him for over ten years, back when Moe was competing and winning everything in sight, and acquired a swing that was almost identical in appearance and results, as well as his story with Moe. So you get the swing and some great insights into what it would have been like to hang around with Moe, hitting 800 balls a day. The swing covers grip, setup, take away, down swing and folow through as well as putting. The average golfer's lie angle will probably be okay since the approach is not for a cookie cutter swing but learning the important aspects of the swing positions and geometry, specifically the drop and horizontal tug.
It should go a long way to dispell the myths and misunderstadings that are currently being pedaled as Moe's swing.
It's a fantastic compilation and should be on the shelf on any golfer who is serious about acquiring a consistent, repeatable, accurate swing. I think it should become a classic in its own right.


----------



## IanMacFunk

Yes, and it's not just 'another golf book'.
Too many golf books are a rehash of tips and lore that often times have you trying to adopt approaches that are mutually exclusive. 
This book is an accessible presentation of what Moe Norman did that made him one of the best strikers of the ball who ever lived. Not just someone's speculations about what they think Moe did but a detailed breakdown of what Moe was doing and how from a man who lived and studied with Moe the professional and can not only do it but can teach it. There are a few testimonies by students of Greg Lavern who can vouch for his skill and I for one want a swing that will free me to enjoy my golfing. That is what I got from Greg.
So, in this day and age when cynicism is rampant and egos trump achievement a jewel like this is going to take some heat. The great part is Greg welcomes it because he's not just talking this, he can deliver. I wouldn't hesitate to put it next to Hogan's five fundamentals... no, really.


----------



## FrogsHair

Many years ago I was at a golf seminar (while in Florida) that had Moe Norman as one it's speakers. One of his own stories was how he had to "bend" his clubs more up right from standard to match up with his palm grip. As I was listening to him speak, I was trying to envision a guy in his garage bending his clubs using only a vice, a hammer, and some 2X4s. I already have a book with material by Norman himself that shows his own grip, and swing. I don't know who Greg Lavern is, (never heard of him till now) but I do know Mark Evershed, who also worked with Norman. Evershed was the guy who put Norman, and Kuykendaal together. It has been said they both came up with the same grip/swing independently of each other. Norman came up with his own grip/swing by instinct, and Kuykendall came up with the same grip/swing using science. Both, independently of each other, built clubs that had thicker grips, smaller, perimeter weighted heads designed to avoid twisting, and mishits. Because of the swing plane used with Norman's grip/swing, the clubs had to be more upright to match the swing plane he used. There is a book, (if still available) titled "Golf Reform Is At Hand" which describes Norman's grip/swing pretty well. 

Here's a link to Kuykendall's site for any one interested. Welcome

Read a little ways and he explains what happened when he let investor's in to his teachings. 

Just FYI I guess........:dunno:







o


IanMacFunk said:


> No Jack Kuykendall. This book is an exposition of Moe's swing mechanics my a man who studied with him for over ten years, back when Moe was competing and winning everything in sight, and acquired a swing that was almost identical in appearance and results, as well as his story with Moe. So you get the swing and some great insights into what it would have been like to hang around with Moe, hitting 800 balls a day. The swing covers grip, setup, take away, down swing and folow through as well as putting. The average golfer's lie angle will probably be okay since the approach is not for a cookie cutter swing but learning the important aspects of the swing positions and geometry, specifically the drop and horizontal tug.
> It should go a long way to dispell the myths and misunderstadings that are currently being pedaled as Moe's swing.
> It's a fantastic compilation and should be on the shelf on any golfer who is serious about acquiring a consistent, repeatable, accurate swing. I think it should become a classic in its own right.


----------



## IanMacFunk

FrogsHair said:


> Many years ago I was at a golf seminar (while in Florida) that had Moe Norman as one it's speakers. One of his own stories was how he had to "bend" his clubs more up right from standard to match up with his palm grip. As I was listening to him speak, I was trying to envision a guy in his garage bending his clubs using only a vice, a hammer, and some 2X4s. I already have a book with material by Norman himself that shows his own grip, and swing. I don't know who Greg Lavern is, (never heard of him till now) but I do know Mark Evershed, who also worked with Norman. Evershed was the guy who put Norman, and Kuykendaal together. It has been said they both came up with the same grip/swing independently of each other. Norman came up with his own grip/swing by instinct, and Kuykendall came up with the same grip/swing using science. Both, independently of each other, built clubs that had thicker grips, smaller, perimeter weighted heads designed to avoid twisting, and mishits. Because of the swing plane used with Norman's grip/swing, the clubs had to be more upright to match the swing plane he used. There is a book, (if still available) titled "Golf Reform Is At Hand" which describes Norman's grip/swing pretty well.
> 
> Here's a link to Kuykendall's site for any one interested. Welcome
> 
> Read a little ways and he explains what happened when he let investor's in to his teachings.
> 
> Just FYI I guess........:dunno:
> o


Jack is an interesting (and misunderstood) guy. It was actually due to him that I met Greg. I had been checking out his site as a fairly new golfer which had several positives: it warned me about NG and also instruction based on really incorrect fundamentals. Also his explaining why Moe was such a good ball striker got me aware of Moe's swing. So when I was at the range and this guy went by passing out flyers I took it and stuffed it in my golf bag and went on. I then overheard him say something about Moe Norman to guys next to me, so I cornered him in the parking lot and got his story about how he studied with Moe from the seventies into the eighties and how much of Moe's swing did I want to learn. So I went for the full meal deal. 
Jack would disapprove of my straight left arm (less than optimal) but it really works for me currently. Plus, if I ever lost mobility, say due to an accident, I would certainly explore Jacks current approach to the swing, having tried it out just for fun and found it really works. It's just a bit too unorthodox for me currently, and requires some very precise body positioning to get the trajectory correct.
No Greg's a good guy and has a valuable gift that I hope makes a way for him to get out of obscurity and help a lot of guys like me really start to hit well and enjoy golf every time.
Cheers


----------

